# WHOA MY CORN SNAKE GOT LOOSE.



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

HEY GUYS I FEELR EALLY DUMB BUT I LOST MY SNAKE AND I DON;T REALLY KNOW WHERE TO LOOK SO IF SOMEONECOULD NAMES SOME PLACES COMMON FOR A SNAKE TO HIDE THAT WOULD BE GREAT. IM GONNA GO LOOKS THANKS
CAN SNAKES GO DOWN STAIRS? HE IS ONLY ABOUT 13 INCHES LONG. HES A BABY. WHEN I WENT TO SCHOOL HE WAS IN HIS VIV AND WHEN I CAME HOME HE WAS NOT.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

by the heaters??? I never had a pet snake though, mainly for this reason.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

are you DEFINATELY sure that its not still in the viv?


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

heh i feel dumb. but relieved. he was still in the viv. he was under his substrate. i just got panicked because he wasn't in any of his hides so i thought he was out. thank you guys.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, i had the same thing happen to me when i had just got my first leopard gecko. makes you feel an idiot, but you'll never do it again!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

hehe...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

C.D. said:


> heh i feel dumb. but relieved. he was still in the viv. he was under his substrate. i just got panicked because he wasn't in any of his hides so i thought he was out. thank you guys.
> [snapback]881901[/snapback]​


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well consider yourself lucky and make sure to secure the cage before he really does get loose.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)




----------

